# Desprejuiciado



## Foraneo

Hola gente

Quiero decir “desprejuiciado” en portugués y el traductor solo me arroja “quente”. Lo que para mí no es el significado que yo quiero transmitir.

Aquí está la frase completa:

Por otro lado, el estereotipo aquí para los brasileros, es que ellos son alegres, todos buenos bailarines y bastante desprejuiciados. ¿ Se siente identificada con ese estereotipo?

*Por outro lado, o estereótipo aqui para os brasileiros, é que eles são alegres, todos bem dançantes e bastante “quentes”. Se sente identificada dentro esse estereótipo?*


----------



## Carfer

'_Despreconceituoso'. _Apesar de os dicionários não o registarem e poder ser, portanto, um uso ilegítimo para os normativistas, não é infrequente encontrar em Portugal 'd_espreconceituado_'.

P.S. '_buenos bailarines_' pode ser traduzido em português por '_bons dançarinos_'. '_Dançantes_' não me parece termo apropriado.


----------



## Foraneo

Muito obrigado pelas dicas, Carfer


----------



## Guigo

Penso que, no Brasil, para este _desprejuiciado_, diríamos algo como: livre (liberado), solto, arejado, relaxado, despreocupado, sem preconceito.


----------



## Foraneo

Gracias Guigo. Tú piensas que si digo 'Despreconceituoso' será entendido por una persona de Brasil?


----------



## Vanda

Sim, talvez alguém estranhasse por falta de hábito, mas tá lá:
Dicionário Online - Dicionáro Caldas Aulete - Significado de despreconceituoso


----------



## Foraneo

Obrigado Vanda


----------



## Guigo

Foraneo said:


> Gracias Guigo. Tú piensas que si digo 'Despreconceituoso' será entendido por una persona de Brasil?



Creio que vai ser sim, como disse a Vanda, logo acima. Principalmente em Minas Gerais, terra de nossa moderadora e de minha mãe também, onde eles gostam muito de palavras começadas com _des-_: desassossegado, desavergonhado, destrambelhado, desassuntado, desgramado, etc.


----------



## pfaa09

O adjectivo "descontraídos" ficaria aqui muito bem, se não for para substituir o "palavrão", Despreconceituoso, que seja ao menos para adicionar ao texto


----------



## gato radioso

pfaa09 said:


> O adjectivo "descontraídos" ficaria aqui muito bem, se não for para substituir o "palavrão", Despreconceituoso, que seja ao menos para adicionar ao texto



É bom saber isto, até agora eu achava que "descontraído" era mais ou menos como o nosso "relajado" e que tinha um significado mais bem físico. De facto minha primeira escolha como equivalente castelhano para vosso "despreconceituoso" era "desenfadado" embora este termo seja mais expressão de uma atitude geral ou feitio antes que de mentalidade sem puritanismos. Aliás, o termo "desprejuiciado" deve ser próprio entre os nossos amigos da América, já que por cá nunca ouvi, em Espanha antes usaríamos a locução "sin prejuicios".


----------



## Foraneo

gato radioso said:


> Aliás, o termo "desprejuiciado" deve ser próprio entre os nossos amigos da América, já que por cá nunca ouvi, em Espanha antes usaríamos a locução "sin prejuicios".



Bom... acho que "sin prejuicio" tem o mesmo significado. Mas "desprejuiciado" é muito comum por cá. Por o que sua falta de uso em Espanha é uma surpresa para mim.


----------



## pfaa09

gato radioso said:


> É bom saber isto, até agora eu achava que "descontraído" era mais ou menos como o nosso "relajado" e que tinha um significado mais bem físico. De facto minha primeira escolha como equivalente castelhano para vosso "despreconceituoso" era "desenfadado" embora este termo seja mais expressão de uma atitude geral ou feitio antes que de mentalidade sem puritanismos. Aliás, o termo "desprejuiciado" deve ser próprio entre os nossos amigos da América, já que por cá nunca ouvi, em Espanha antes usaríamos a locução "sin prejuicios".


Atenção que um adjectivo não substitui o outro, são diferentes e com significados diferentes.
Podemos aqui é estabelecer uma ligação a ambos. Se uma pessoa é livre de preconceitos, mais facilmente se torna descontraída.
Quando se tem preconceitos, a ligação social a outras pessoas torna-se mais complicada, logo, menos descontraída.
É fácil perceber esta ligação.


----------



## Carfer

gato radioso said:


> É bom saber isto, até agora eu achava que "descontraído" era mais ou menos como o nosso "relajado" e que tinha um significado mais bem físico. De facto minha primeira escolha como equivalente castelhano para vosso "despreconceituoso" era "desenfadado" embora este termo seja mais expressão de uma atitude geral ou feitio antes que de mentalidade sem puritanismos. Aliás, o termo "desprejuiciado" deve ser próprio entre os nossos amigos da América, já que por cá nunca ouvi, em Espanha antes usaríamos a locução "sin prejuicios".



'_Descontraído'_ pode referir-se tanto à ausência de tensão, a uma atitude serena e sem manifestações de ansiedade - caso em que, efectivamente, é sinónimo de '_relajado' (*) - _quanto a uma atitude desinibida, à pessoa que não é tímida ou que não obedece nem dá importância a constrangimentos sociais sem fundamento objectivo - e, nesta última acepção, significa o mesmo que '_despreconceituoso_'.

(*) '_Relajado_' tem um equivalente directo no português '_relaxado_', mas o termo português tem, frequentemente,, uma conotação negativa: '_relaxado_', além de descontraído, calmo, tranquilo, sem ansiedade, significa muitas vezes desmazelado, pouco cumpridor dos seus deveres ou mesmo devasso. É preciso ter cuidado com esse termo, portanto, e ver bem o contexto em que surge. Tem outras acepções - e refiro-as porque pode vir a haver quem dê com '_relaxado_'. _'relaxar', 'relaxe' _nalgum texto histórico ou jurídico - com sentidos completamente distintos. Historicamente, '_relaxado'_ era o condenado que era entregue à justiça civil pela justiça canónica para execução da pena. Era comum nos processos da Inquisição, que não sujava as mãos e deixava a cargo da justiça secular os procedimentos mais horrendos e cruentos, como a queima dos condenados, a quem era concedida a graça de serem  previamente estrangulados se se arrependessem ou '_reconciliassem'._ Modernamente, diz-se '_relaxe_' o acto de enviar para execução um processo por dívida fiscal e, consequentemente, _'relaxado_' é o processo que está nessa situação.


----------



## gato radioso

Foraneo said:


> Bom... acho que "sin prejuicio" tem o mesmo significado. Mas "desprejuiciado" é muito comum por cá. Por o que sua falta de uso em Espanha é uma surpresa para mim.



É claro que se disseres o termo em Espanha toda a gente compreenderá, mas, que eu saiba, não é usado nem na linguagem escrita nem na falada, de facto usamos um rodeio para exprimir a ideia, quando seria melhor usar simplesmente esta palavra.


----------



## Ari RT

Confesso que estranhei a frase original, em Espanhol. Juntei no caldeirão mental estereótipo, alegres, dançam bem e não-preconceito e fiquei me perguntando a que preconceito o autor implicitamente se refere. Preto no branco, a palavra preconceito exige complemento: de cor, de gênero, de religião, de nacionalidade...
Solta como está, das duas uma: ou o estereótipo é de um povo sem preconceito nenhum, o que não faz sentido, ou o preconceito implícito é o de cor da pele. Inclino-me fortemente pela última opção, a não ser que o assunto seja turismo. Nesse caso, pode ser preconceito de nacionalidade, xenofobia.
Se o contexto mais amplo confirmar minha suspeita, recomendaria usar a palavra "preconceito", mesmo sem determiná-la de forma mais explícita, mantendo assim a mesma dúvida (ou o mesmo tato na abordagem do tema) que o original. "... alegres, bons dançarinos e sem preconceito." O leitor atento pensará em preconceito de cor, o desatento passará por cima sem questionar. Como na frase original.


----------



## Carfer

Parece que não se refere a nenhum preconceito em especial, mas a uma característica que julga encontrar na generalidade dos brasileiros. Também é assim que em Portugal entendemos '_despreconceituoso_', como a pessoa que é despida de preconceitos em geral (o que não quer dizer que não tenha um ou outro, mas de forma não muito marcante). Inversamente, '_preconceituoso_' é aquela que é atreita a eles, sem implicar necessariamente referência a um preconceito concreto. Para as pessoas afectadas por preconceitos concretos costumamos usar outros termos: _'racista', 'machista_', _'misógino_',  '_xenófobo_', '_fundamentalista_' e por aí adiante.


----------



## Foraneo

Ari RT said:


> alegres, bons dançarinos e sem preconceito." O leitor atento pensará em preconceito de cor, o desatento passará por cima sem questionar. Como na frase original.





Carfer said:


> Parece que não se refere a nenhum preconceito em especial, mas a uma característica que julga encontrar na generalidade dos brasileiros.



 Permítaseme escribir en español, ya que mi portugués no da para alto vuelo.

Primero quiero decir que el estereotipo de los brasileros no lo inventé yo, sino que simplemente yo reflejo lo que la gente en general piensa, o tiene incorporado como estereotipo de nuestros vecinos (de paso, me faltó decir también “fanáticos por el fútbol”).

Ser ‘desprejuiciado’ es tomado aquí como ser desinhibido, sin complejos, sin importar lo que digan o piensen los demás…sin ataduras por así decirlo.

Y para que ustedes terminen de entender el concepto, les cuento que yo creo que esto tiene bastante que ver con el carnaval. Como todos sabemos, Brasil es mundialmente conocido por el carnaval, y aunque nosotros, los que estamos en foros como este, sabemos bien que no es así, mucha gente que no conoce demasiado (ni se preocupa en informarse bien) piensa que todo Brasil se vuelve loco para esa fecha. Los noticieros hablan de desenfreno y locura total y los de afuera “compramos” esas noticias y hasta las magnificamos.

En definitiva… creo que el carnaval ayuda a fomentar el mito de un Brasil desinhibido y desprejuiciado.


----------

